# Diamond Painting Pens?



## Don Van Dyne (Oct 27, 2021)

So lately I have been been selling a lot of pen blanks in the Diamond Painting world. Who knew?
Just showing a few pieces I’ve done recently. Hope you like them!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Oct 27, 2021)

While I'm not at all familiar with the process, those are very cool and would make some awesome pens, pot / duck calls, and the like. Do you have any examples of a finished one?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 27, 2021)

Wow nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Oct 27, 2021)

Ok, I confess, Diamond Painting was a new term for me and had to look it up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 27, 2021)

Colorful! Incredibly nice! Chuck


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Oct 28, 2021)

Steve in VA said:


> While I'm not at all familiar with the process, those are very cool and would make some awesome pens, pot / duck calls, and the like. Do you have any examples of a finished one?


You can search them, I don’t have any pics on me but they really just look like a pen. They don’t actually write they are used to place very small pieces of cut glass on to a sheet to form a picture. Kind a like the old paint by numbers only using colored “gems”instead of paint


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Oct 28, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Colorful! Incredibly nice! Chuck


Thank you!


----------

